# Looney British devil worshippers



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Why do the authorities always jump to conclusions like this? I mean, all they found was a sacrified dead goat buried in a crucifix-shaped shallow grave on the side of the road :devil:

http://www.gazetteseries.co.uk/most...l_worship_fears_as_goat_is_found_in_ditch.php


----------

